# Dulse -- how much is too much?



## Siana (Jun 21, 2004)

My kids -- 3 years and 15 months -- love dulse. My DC1 just wants to keep gobbling it down. I allow her to have a few 5" strips (just approximating) and no more. We have some everyday, and I love that she's so enthusiastic about it.

Are there restrictions to the amount of dulse kids can have?

TIA


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

Siana,

I have no advice, but have a question for you. Do you have any idea where I can get some dulse in the US? (online, maybe?) My grandfather is a Canuck and would adore some. I can't seem to locate any for him, though.


----------



## Village Mama (Jul 22, 2004)

mmm... thanks to you we are enjoying a fried egg and dulse sandwich as we speak!


----------



## Village Mama (Jul 22, 2004)

oh... and I am not sure about a daily limit for kids. My guys have gone nutty for it in periods too... but it goes in phases, so I am not too uncomfortable about the amount on a whole.I have a girlfriend whos little girl has always eaten a ton... and she seems fine!


----------



## Village Mama (Jul 22, 2004)

maybe you could find ordering info here Jaclyn?
http://www.surialink.com/communities...eaveg_link.asp


----------



## tempestjewel (Apr 18, 2005)

I don't think you can eat "too much" dulse- just like you can't eat "too much" of most foods that are good for you- veggies and fruits. Dulse is very high in iron and I wish I could get my DD to eat a ton of it! I would think it would only cause a "too much" problem if one of your kids had thyroid problems because it is a rich source of iodine- but I'm not an expert in any way on this.

As for an online source:

http://www.seaveg.com/whleaf.html

This is what is sold in our local natural foods store and I've always been very happy with it.


----------



## Siana (Jun 21, 2004)

Hmm. I too was thinking "this is just a phase" because a couple of weeks ago she turned her nose up at it half the time. I'll just offer it once a day like I usually do, and take cues from her. (I'll check out the nutrition link posted though).

The Dulse that I get is Certified Oragnic from Grand Manan, New Brunswick. I've heard from various sources that Grand Manan has the best dulse (in terms of nutrient content and lack of polution?). The packets we get is from Atlantic Mariculture Ltd..


----------



## Siana (Jun 21, 2004)

Dulse, dilisk
dillosk (Scotland) (Palmaria palmata or Rhodymenia palmata) flourishes in the cold coastal waters of both the Atlantic and the Pacific, and is probably the most widely distributed of the edible red seaweeds. Today, this species is successfully cultivated along the coast of Brittany, in France. Dulse is a red seaweed that was prized by the Celts and the Vikings and has been harvested on beaches at low tide, air-dried, and boiled in soups from Ireland to Iceland well into the 20th century. The people of Scotland, Ireland, and Iceland have been using dulse for centuries, and collect it off their coasts with considerable difficulty. Many consider it to be the most delectable of all seaweeds. Dilsea carnosa is another type of edible seaweed, unrelated to the regular dulse, but identical in taste, appearance, and nutritional value. Dried dulse is a popular food in Canada, where much of the world's supply is harvested in New Brunswick and Nova Scotia. From there, it is exported to Scotland, Ireland, and the US. There is a type that is processed in the US state of Maine; but, so far, it has proven inferior to the Canadian dulse. Dulse is extremely rich in iodine, phosphorus, calcium, and contains more potassium than any other food. In Canada, dulse is available in most major food outlets, but not so in the US, where there seems to exist an almost psychopathic horror to any seaweed. Dulse can be served in a variety of ways: as a side dish, in soups and salads, as a sandwhich ingredient or in powdered form to be used as a spice or flavouring.
Source: http://www.innvista.com/HEALTH/foods...les/seaveg.htm

Might I add, I thought this part was interesting "in the US... there seems to exist an almost psychopathic horror to any seaweed."







Bit of an exageration I'd say, but who knows.


----------

